# jailbreaking



## dogdirtyroy (Jan 5, 2013)

first of all, this is my first time I'm posting anything on line, so be gentle, because I'm Fresh.
Is Jail-breaking illegal in Canada? and what is it exactly? and if I'm all good how do I jailbreak my LG p500h. 
Last Question , Am I a Geek now?lol


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Jailbreaking in any country is illegal, well at least the ones with Laws.

Jailbreaking a phone is not illegal...However is can void your warranty and potentially turn your nice shiny communicator into a paperweight.
Ask yourself why you want to JB your phone in the first place. If you feel it will improve your phones functions then go ahead but be aware of the aforementioned misgivings.

There are lots of places that will help you Jailbreak your phone and also some roms (jailbreaked software) ensure that the jailbreak is not registered on your phone so that the warranty remains intact.

BUT the risk is yours no matter what anyone else says, your the one doing the JB and your the one that lives with the outcome.
In my humble opinion I would never JB a phone or tablet unless I could afford to lose it.
To be fair to those that have it can open up a more deep and interesting side to your phone.

One could say "if it ain't broke don't fix it "

And yes by joining TG your a geek, a badge to wear with honour


----------



## Tergelet (Jan 30, 2013)

oksteve said:


> Jailbreaking in any country is illegal, well at least the ones with Laws.
> Jailbreaking a phone is not illegal...However is can void your warranty and potentially turn your nice shiny communicator into a paperweight.


You can have your phone jailbroken, but you have to be ready because the warranty is automatically void. I had my iPhone jailbroken and unfortunately, it's no longer working well. I have lost wifi connection after jailbreaking it


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

I haven't read anything that indicates rooting an Android phone is illegal. It is now illegal to unlock a subsidized phone, but that's not the same as rooting. The term jailbreaking applies to iOS devices.


----------



## Simba7 (Feb 7, 2013)

I doubt it's illegal. I have a Samsung Captivate that I rooted and installed Cyanogenmod 10 (build 20121215) onto.

Best thing I've ever done to it.

There is CM10 port available for that phone, too. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1811325


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This is a very specialized subject and it's beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root/jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen.
best advice we can suggest is contact your carrier or mobile phone supplier for their input


----------

